
Language-oriented software engineering: a book review of Clean Architecture - aphexairlines
http://parametri.city/blog/2018-12-23-language-oriented-software-engineering/index.html
======
aphexairlines
Related twitter thread:
[https://twitter.com/themattchan/status/1076977773195931648](https://twitter.com/themattchan/status/1076977773195931648)

